# Meguiars supreme wheel brush review



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

So i decided to get rid of my original wheel woolies set, after owning them for many years but actually only really using the larger one a few times i realised they are quite a niche tool for cleaning wheels, they are just not versatile enough unless you are buying them specifically to clean your own wheels and they suite your style wheel.

So i decided it is handy to have something like the wheel woolie but maybe at a more cost effective price.

So meguiars latest offering is the supreme wheel brush



This is the larger version, they do a smaller one, when on offer this cost around £17 and seems to offer really good value for money, maybe a little too much at full price.

So its plastic , no metal parts, the handle has a nice soft grip, plenty of plush microfibre noodles on the shaft.

So i have quite opne wheels so this fits easily between the spokes but to be fair it does squash down alot so will fit between some tighter spoked wheels, unlike the wheel woolie which i felt had a much firmer pile not allowing it to squeeze into smaller areas.

This brush holds alot of water so when you take it out of your bucket you may need to rinse it a bit as it becomes heavy and will emtpy the bucket in no time.

In use its great, you dont realise how long the nood.es are until its wet and this does help to get some of the dirt off the back of the spokes, the shaft itself doesntnreally bend so you can press firmly with it. Also depending on the wheel i found on mine i could angle it slightly to get behind the spokes and the long reach noodles came in very handy with this method.

After use the brush rinses out very easy and dries of pretty quick aswell.

So for me i found this brush very useable, i cant see why it wouldnt be as safe as a wheel woolie and it was at the fraction of the price.

*HOWEVER PEOPLE* if you look at reviews on amazon and halfords for example these brushes have got so,e bad marks with users finding they have fallen apart within a few washes, some people found even after one use they fell apart, maybe this was a bad batch or just a poorly designed product. Only time will tell if this brush holds up, so something to consider when purchasing


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Another good review fella...I was looking at one of these this morning when ordering a new Megs Bucket and Lid, currently the large brush is going for £14.40 at Halfords, but like you say the poor reviews put me off.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Another good write up, thanks for sharing again... :thumb:



AndyQash said:


> Another good review fella...I was looking at one of these this morning when ordering a new Megs Bucket and Lid, currently the large brush is going for £14.40 at Halfords, but like you say the poor reviews put me off.


Same as you buddy, was looking at trying one, but various poor reviews saying and showing the brush failing after short time put me off, so looking forward to the longer term follow ups :thumb:


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Good review, cheers.
I got the large from Amazon for £14.40. I would echo the comments about how well it’s put together but haven’t gotten around to using it yet.
Oddly, on Amazon, the large is cheaper than the medium.....

I will keep my eye out on further reviews but once I’ve used it will know if it’s a dud or not.


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Had a go of it yesterday and I quite like it.
It is robust and apart from the brake calliper area, fits my wheels really well.
Each time you dunk it, it does take a lot of water out of the wash bucket, probably over a litre.
It is still quite damp this morning, despite shaking it out etc
It hasn't fallen apart yet.


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice review. Actually, I'm planning to buy one.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Regarding the bad reviews, Meguiars did originally launch these last year but the first generation wasn't great, they did fall apart easily.

They stopped supplying for a while and I guess the had them redesigned.
Ever since the new batches have arrived we've not had any faulty brushes or returns so the current brushes are good.

Alex


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

moncris said:


> Nice review. Actually, I'm planning to buy one.


I'm tempted to try one out - waiting for a few follow up reviews on, to make sure issues resolved...


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you got a picture of your wheels to get an indication to the gap between the spokes?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

If you could only choose one, would you go with this or the wheel glove you recently reviewed?

I guess you'd need both as the brush gives you good reach in the barrels....hmmmmm......maybe I've asked the wrong question. But I've typed it now so I'll post ;-)


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My EZ Go brush is one piece of solid plastic so no handle to break, the dilemma is getting the brush between the brake disk plus the barrel of the wheel. My Volvo wheels have indents on the rear of the spokes so that small mitt/ glove is the only thing that can work. 

I was surprised how clean the back of the wheel was in having to take it off the car, so will be using this technique from now on. EZ do a thinner brush or the Vikan range.

John Tht.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> If you could only choose one, would you go with this or the wheel glove you recently reviewed?
> 
> I guess you'd need both as the brush gives you good reach in the barrels....hmmmmm......maybe I've asked the wrong question. But I've typed it now so I'll post ;-)


You would need both and you know why lol, in all honesty the glove is like £4 so its a no brainer.

Wether this is the brush for you i dont know, tbh i would like to test a ez brush, but allt of people do say they have a tendancy to break as they have mild steel in the shaft. Why they havent changed that is beyond me


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> Regarding the bad reviews, Meguiars did originally launch these last year but the first generation wasn't great, they did fall apart easily.
> 
> They stopped supplying for a while and I guess the had them redesigned.
> Ever since the new batches have arrived we've not had any faulty brushes or returns so the current brushes are good.
> ...


Is there any way to tell the difference between lasy years brushes and the newer ones
many thanks in advance
todds


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> the shaft itself doesntnreally bend so you can press firmly with it.


This is good info, I've lost count of the number of brushes I've thrown out because they bend so easily.
I don't want to gouge holes out of the wheel but a bit of rigidity is preferred over something that bends when you so much as breath on it.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> You would need both and you know why lol, in all honesty the glove is like £4 so its a no brainer.
> 
> Wether this is the brush for you i dont know, tbh i would like to test a ez brush, but allt of people do say they have a tendancy to break as they have mild steel in the shaft. Why they havent changed that is beyond me


I've had my big EZ brush for about 5 years and it's still going strong...although I don't clean cars for a living so I'm not putting it through it's paces like the pro's would.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

todds said:


> Is there any way to tell the difference between lasy years brushes and the newer ones
> many thanks in advance
> todds


Not as far as I know but the first batch was recalled so there shouldn't be any in circulation, plus there were a few months in between the first and the second batches so I'd be surprised if there are any of the older ones still out there.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

The Megs wheel brush and the Wowo wheel glove is a great combo.


----------

